# How to install the ActiveX control on MAC



## joshere

I just did the RDP on MAC.

I am uable to access the workstation from MAC. it requires ActiveX control.

Could anyone please lead me to get this done.

Thx heaps.

Josh


----------



## sinclair_tm

ActiveX only works in IE on Windows. No other platforms or browsers can run ActiveX.


----------



## joshere

thx Sinclair for your prompt response...


how about IE on MAC???? Is it possible???


----------



## Tomken15

joshere said:


> how about IE on MAC???? Is it possible???


Think this will help and remember......Google is your Friend !

Internet Explorer for Mac the Easy Way: Run IE 7, IE8, & IE9 Free in a Virtual Machine


----------



## sinclair_tm

I have never heard of such things as testing VMs. I'd be very weary of them. But otherwise, MS has never had a version of IE for OS X.


----------



## Tomken15

From what I've read on other forums, VMs are what some people are using to try out Win 8 Beta and running it alongside their existing OS, so they will be able to revert more easily and safeguard their own system.

Must admit, it isn't something I would want to try out with my limited experience but if it was an option for something that I wanted/needed, then I'd follow that up.

VMs have been in use for a while and are regulary used by those who road test various progs such as AVs so that they have a safe environment in which to test them.


----------



## sinclair_tm

I meant testing VMs for IE from MS. Darn that my hands can't type as fast as my brain can think. I use a VM for XPSP3 on my Mac.


----------



## joshere

Thx guys for your replies...


BTW I can do RDP to Server not to workstation


Any idea????


----------



## Tomken15

I'm not sure if ThinRDP Workstation Free download - Pure Web Remote Desktop Access Client (RDP). - Software Array downloads is what you're looking for as I was under the impression that you were just wanting to run things from just the one MAC and not connect to a Windows based machine which from what I understand, is the purpose of the RDP.

As you will notice from my OS, trespassing in the MAC section really, but your thread caught my eye and just trying to help (?)


----------

